# Use samba client and As400



## som (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,
i'm very newbie. I use pfSense 1.2.2 I know that is a firewall but I use it only like web proxy and now I want use to copy some file from an As400 unit to Windows Server 2008 (that can't connect directly to as400.. there is a bug with its software version)

I install samba client on my freeBSD. When I try to execute smbclient I have an error:

```
# smbclient
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.1 required by smbclient not found
```

the /lib/libc.so.7 exits, why I have this problem?

And then How I can map as400 disk by freebsd? I try with a mount to ip of as400 but the system give me an error for filesystem. Must I install some port/software?

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 17, 2009)

run cvsup and try reinstall SAMBA


----------



## som (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you! 
I haven't cvsup, I have csup... it's the same?


----------



## tangram (Sep 17, 2009)

What mfaridi suggested was using cvsup or csup to update your ports collection and reinstall samba.

Of course that to update your ports tree you can also use portsnap.


----------



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

Yesterday I have used csup to update alle ports collection.

Today I have a problem to install samba:


```
# pkg_add -r -v samba3-smbclient
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.0-release/Latest/samba3-smbclient.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.0-release/Latest/samba3-smbclient.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```

The correct ftp path should be with *packages-7.0-stable* ... How can I change it?

portsnap is command not found.


----------



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, I understand now that I must compile but I don't kwno I edit my message.


----------



## tangram (Sep 18, 2009)

You can edit your post when you posted 10 times and have over 10 membership days.

There is no ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.0-release/ as you can see by pointing your browser to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/.

The PACKAGESITE environment variable sets the place where pkg_add(1) looks for packages.

Assuming that you are using FreeBSD 7.2 on a i386 machine with the t/csh shell, you can do `# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/packages/All/[/url]` to temporarly change the PACKAGESITE.

To permanently set the enviorment add [cmd=]setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/packages/All/[/cmd] to /root/.cshrc.


----------



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

Done.


----------

